# 2007 Ventura County Salsa Festival



## brennan (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm wondering who all in the SoCal area will be going to the festival so we could maybe hook up and hang out for a while.  I'm not sure what day I'll be going, probably Sunday.  I'd love to meet some of the friendly folks on this forum who live out this way.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello,

  My wife and I and at least another couple will be attending. We plan to arrive on Saturday and spend the night. This will be my first, so I'm not familiar with the grounds so I could say meet us at???????


----------



## brennan (Jul 24, 2007)

Same for me, it'll be my first time there too.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 24, 2007)

If it'll be of any help, I'll be an old fat guy wearing a Pamama hat and in a wheelchair. ANy doubts just ask "Are you Chipotle Dude?"


----------



## brennan (Jul 24, 2007)

Heh, ok, I wonder how many funny looks I'll get before I find the right guy lol


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 24, 2007)

Salsa from California? Almost as bad as New York City!


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

hows that? at least we're southwest and closer to mexico...if that counts for anything.


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks to me like the venu area is pretty small so I just might be able to track you down.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 25, 2007)

Brennan, this is the hat I'll be wearing on Sat. & Sunday.


----------



## brennan (Jul 25, 2007)

Well that should stand out pretty good.  I'll keep an eye out for ya.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 25, 2007)

We have acces to HATCH brand chiles here, can they say that in NYC??? I hope so, that's some good stuff out of New Mexico. That university has done a lot of hybrid work with chiles, and it has paid off bigtime!


----------



## brennan (Jul 26, 2007)

OOOH BURN LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was wondering if there was a map of the venu area to look at to see what kind of stuff was around...I'll check google I guess.  Might be able to find a good meeting place too.


----------

